

Time to NonGoogle Everything – A Call to Migrate to More Private Search Engines - dandelion_lover
http://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/26jdjt/its_time_to_nongoogle_everything_a_call_to/

======
JetSpiegel
The real link is [http://pastebin.com/tH5hXU1D](http://pastebin.com/tH5hXU1D)

